# Visual Basic > Slow Chat with the Microsoft Visual Basic team >  Welcome to the VB Team

## brad jones

I'd like to personally welcome and thank a number of members of the Visual Basic team at Microsoft for visiting this forum this week to do this special "Slow Chat" on the topic of Visual Studio 2008 (and 2005). 

There are a number of members on the team that serve various roles related to Visual Basic. I'd like to ask that each consider posting a response to this thread to let us know who they are and what they do. 

On behalf of the entire VBForums community, I'd like to say Welcome!

Brad!

----------


## techgnome

I'd like to second the thanks! It's nice to know that despite how busy they probably are, they can find the time to mingle with use mere mortals.  :Wink: 

I look forward to their insight on VB.

=tg

----------


## PaulYuk_MS

Hi all-

_THANK YOU_ for inviting us to your community forum this week.  I'm looking forward to our chat this week, and hope more of us will get to know more of you in the process.  

Best,

Paul

----------


## danasegarane

> THANK YOU for inviting us to your community forum this week


And me the third 
Welcome to the Forums.  :Smilie:

----------


## shakti5385

Welcome on the forums  :Thumb:

----------

